# Tree on Waterton



## AndyFarq (Sep 17, 2014)

At Avalanche Rock there is a small tree sticking out of the right side of the rock. Its easy to avoid as you go around Avalanche Rock through the right line, but getting stuck on it could be nasty.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

you drove from ft collins to waterton to paddle it at 200? bravo!


----------



## AndyFarq (Sep 17, 2014)

240, but yes


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Some people live to boat some boat from May to August...way to go buddy. I've boated every month this year. Were they glorious days? Not all but anything worth doing is worth over doing.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

Stiff N' Wett said:


> Some people live to boat some boat from May to August...way to go buddy. I've boated every month this year. Were they glorious days? Not all but anything worth doing is worth over doing.


I ran Waterton in January with 6' ice shelves at the lake. I was complementing him.


----------



## Joel_G (Jan 17, 2008)

Homophobe.


----------



## AndyFarq (Sep 17, 2014)

Why the homophobe comment?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Joel_G (Jan 17, 2008)

Shh...

I'm trolling on BeaterBoaters.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

Joel_G said:


> Shh...
> 
> I'm trolling on BeaterBoaters.


only with you big boy!


----------

